# Are you thinking of switching to heavy arrows and high FOC?



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Recently there has been a lot of talk about heavy arrow setups and high FOC and single bevel and all manner of things to make bowhunters more lethal by way of getting the desired pass through (2 drain holes to make blood trailing easier) Im pleased to hear this and that hunters are getting back to the ways of bowhunting that were once the norm. There a few heavy arrow evangelists on social media that have been telling people to go back to the good old days and reminding them of what us old timers have always known.

Since Ive been bowhunting for nearly 50 years, Ive seen the wild swings. What the new age social media preachers are talking about used to be the norm before 3D shoots without range finders had everybody trying to shoot the lightest arrows they could. Then people lost their minds and thought those super light and fast setups would work on real animals (with a mechanical broadhead ). They learned quickly it was a recipe for disaster.

Then these youtube preachers got on board with the rest of us in touting single bevel heads that are heavy. They are simply re-stating all the Ashby stuff of old but it was new to lots of younglings so it was good they are re-hashing it for the new bowhunters.

Dr. Ed and I wrote a companion piece for Traditional Bowhunter magazine back in 2008 when I was developing a single bevel broadhead and testing it on cadaver deer. All in all, I's say the social media preachers reminding folks of the old ways have been a good thing for bowhunters even if nothing they talk about it new or novel or original and has long been known to be effective.

As for me, I use a 770 grain setup. I have 23% FOC using a 175 grain Ethics insert and a 250 grain broadhead. As for Speed, I tell those that I set up for pass through bowhunting that as long as the arrow gets there before the end of season, its all good. Speed never killed anything, momentum does. I spend a lot of time on the phone each day fielding questions from bowhunters and crossers that want to know more about heavy setups and if high FOC will advantage them. (Spoiler alert) the answer is always yes but I wrote this for them so I can direct them to pics and video to help them understand.

As proof that 700+ grain setups kills stuff, here are pics from my last 3 seasons. starting with 2018 in the order they were killed.

Russian Boar full pass through from ham to exiting behind the ear on the far side.




















Big Island of Hawaii Vancouver bull (1000 pounds)



















Hawaii Polynesian pigs.











Water buffalo




























318 pound boar hog.




















Red stag




















Whitetail











I also took many many does including one in which I passed through AFTER breaking both shoulders.











in Calendar 2018 January (but still under the 2018 archery season) I took this guy on my land in WI.




























2019 was a blurr traveling from one state to another with my bow. The total live weight of all my bow killed game that year over 3,500 pounds. Not all the deer are shown here but I took 5 bucks and 10 does with heavy arrow setups since I kill deer for 2 municipalities for a deer reduction program. All with arrows weighing between 700 and 1000 grains.










in 2020 (so far) Ive taken 5 bucks, 2 does and a hog (all with 770 grain arrows.)


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

this one from my land in WI.




















Then a few traveling hunts.





































This buck and hog were taken in Oklahoma.



















2020 was another good season.










If you fear using heavy arrow set ups because you heard that the arrows move slow. Dont pay any attention to those folks. Those heavy arrows are deadly and they pass through causing easy to follow blood trails. There are ZERO negative associated with heavy arrows and high FOC.

While this bear was one I killed in 2016, it also proves the point as I was hunting with a homemade longbow I designed, It only drew 48 pounds. I make homemade heavy arrows and designed and made my own homemade heavy, single bevel broadhead. I took this boar that expired in just 50 yards.



















In 2021 I will take my bow and heavy arrows to Africa If my aim is true, I have no concerns with any species there and getting a pass through.

Below are my self filmed videos for some of those heavy arrow bow harvests.

[video]




[video]




[video]




[video]




[video]




[video]




[video]




[video]




[video]https://youtu.be/SniLjDkpiE8[/video]

[video]https://youtu.be/iyvqTEQUr4w[/video]

[video]https://youtu.be/_WIEGg6biK4[/video]

Lastly

Regardless of what projectile weight you opt to bow hunt or crossbow hunt with, know that there are 3 factors that ALWAYS determine success.

1. Shot placement (even the best broadhead wont cause massive bleeding if you gut shoot them or otherwise dont hit a major bleeder)

2. 2 holes (a pass through allows the hydraulic system to put the blood on the ground rather than filling the chest cavity of the animal.)

3. Sharpness (did the blades push the bleedy parts out of the way or did it slice through them?)

The cheapest Walmart Allen head if sharp and well placed and passing through will produce a better blood trail than a high dollar, dull head, shot in the loin or guts.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been shooting adult broadheads my entire life!! They always work the way they should.


----------

